# IASCA Show @ Audio Innovations Sept. 26th



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Audio Innovations
4210 N Fresno St
Fresno, CA

9-11am registration
11 am competitors meeting
11am judging starts

If the temperature is over 90 degrees cars will be judged with engine on. I am hoping this will be late enough in the year that the temperatures will be moderate.

$30 for one class / $50 for two

Note: The IASCA site ( which has been a total piece of crap lately) says this is on the 12th. That is WRONG.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Got it! guys if you dont know about Audio Innovations, Ryan and Ray are top notch guys. Now im sure they are asking "when can we do work for you Aubrey" lol. Seriously, I am looking forward to a local show for once.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ditto, Ryan and Ray some first class guys


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Might make this one. A lot closer to Reno than the Santa Rosa drive!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

fresno fresno fresno


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

i need to get my ass in gear and get this car done. even if i only can compete in SQc.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> fresno fresno fresno


Hot Hot Hot


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

blow blow blow me!


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

This show sounds good, I'll be there. Todd, am I still helping out with SQ Judging at this one??

Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Who else is planning on going...I'm going to make the trip


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be going!

I was sitting in the garage tuning all damn day. It was about 100 degrees today. So I get done . . . then A/B it with my setup from the last comp and realized it was total crap  

Dabbled with the parametric . . . wow what a mind-f*&k that is.

Probably didn't help that I thermalled my F#1 processor twice and the amps once and ran the battery out once.

So . . I tuned some more this evening til the F#1 thermalled again and left it there . . . .you know its hot when you overheat a processor at 8 pm

Its amazing how hard it is to get a deep stage using EQ's!

I hope you are all getting ready for regionals. I really would like to make a good impression on the SQ community with a good turnout, letting them know were serious and here to stay.


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

I am going to just check it out.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Wont be at this show either ... hopefully going to be doing some major deadening this weekend! Todd, you still need to see the new car !


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Tood, there is a trick to getting the deep stage with the pods. call me and we can discuss  I agree, parametric nightmares can happen. somebody told me that getting a parametric eq right is way more difficult than 30 bands  I'm no expert by any means


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's a good (cheap?) car wash near the event? I don't know if I'll get home in time to wash it tonight, plus the 100-mile or whatever (still need to map it!) drive will get it a little dirty again, anyway...

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm in a bad mood. :surprised:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I'm in a bad mood. :surprised:


Have wife kiss it and make it better.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Actually treated the guys doing install pretty easy and not like my grumpy self. 

Results:
SQi Expert- Greg Dodd Mustang Sonic Expressions speakers/old school PPI

SQi Rookie- Mike Little Acura TL SEAS/Zapco

SQC:
1st Shelton Autry Trail Blazer running Hertz (ribbons:surprised/Audison?
2nd Luz Maria Carter Tacoma Image Dynamics/Sundown Audio 
3rd Mike Little Acura TL running SEAS/Zapco
4th Don Olsen Civic Hertz/amps?
5th Greg Mayes Chevy 1500 PU running?????


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Aubrey, Todd, and Randy for all of the suggestions and help. Being new, there's a ton to learn and there are so many things I don't know that I don't know so would never know to ask a question about it....

Thanks again, defeinitely looking forward to regionals


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

It was a fun show, I'm just sorry more competitors didn't show up. Awesome sounding cars, as always...

Thanks again, Todd for getting this show together. I hope everything went well with the trans hose, afterwards...

Later,

Greg


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

I see all these events but no pictures?


----------

